# Which species of blue Tongue skink?



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I have a 4x2x3 viv ready for a BTS... But I'm a bit confused what the differences are between the different types. Which ones are biggest, smallest, rarest, cheapest and most expensive? And what are the behavioural differences between them?


----------



## KDB (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay, in England you most likely see in pet shops CF indonesian imports. Unless someone has got a pair and bred them then sold them on to the petshop- meaning they're indonesian/westpapuan Captive Breds.
Some people say you can see the difference on captive farmed and captive bred in that CB are tamer/more friendly but really 9/10 times this can be negated by the amount of time you spend with your bluey.
So the most common are indonesian, west papuan/irian jaya and merauke which is south indonesia. These are usually about £100-£150ish each.
You don't really see many Australians as they don't export their wildlife (someone correct me if I'm wrong there)
So you only see them rarely/if someones gone out to get/find them hence them being more expensive.

The best site for general info is bluetongueskinks.net but from what I've been told a lot of the behavioural info is based on captive bred Northern Australians. So isn't necessarily relevant.
Northerns tend to grow the biggest, and from what that site says they are nasty in Australia but tame in America. Irian Jaya I would say is most common in UK petshops. And they grow to about 20" maybe 24".
All the subspecies are just the different areas they are from.
Hope that helps some. I think you should maybe find a petshop that has them and go and see them for yourself.
All of mine huff a bit when in their vivarium but once out are fine-its all bluff. They really are GOOD first time pets


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Bob on response, ps jealous of your MTS


----------



## KDB (Jan 13, 2010)

Ta he's mint! He just needs a lady friend now 
Do you have Indo BTS's? I have 4 irian jaya, and 2 merauke (and all are soft as *****!).


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

*Biggest.*
Northern bts(Tiliqua scincoides intermedia).(CB).
Merauke bts(Tiliqua gigas evanescens).(CB).

*Smallist.*
Tanimbar bts(Tiliqua scinscoides chimaerea).(WC),(CF),(CB).

*Not rare but less common and not to expensive.*
Kei Island bts(Tiliqua gigas keyensis).(WC),(CF),(CB).
Eastern bts(Tiliqua scincoides scincoides).(CB).

*Cheapest.*
A fair percent of Tanimbars have a temper so are sold quite cheap.
Tanimbar bts(Tiliqua scinscoides chimaerea).(WC),(CF),(CB). 
New Guinea bts(Tiliqua species).(WC),(CF),(CB).
Indonesian bts(Tiliqua gigas gigas).(WC),(CF),(CB).

*Rarest and most expensive.*
Blotched bts(Tiliqua nigrolutea).(CB).
Western bts(Tiliqua occipitalis).(CB).
Centralian bts(Tiliqua mustifaciata).(CB).

Captive bred are more likly to be tamer due to the high amount of human contact,
Wild caught and Captive farmed are likly to be more aggressive due to the low amount or no human contact.


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Wow thanks guys!!! 

The new local reptile shop is going to try and order one in for me, so I'll see what he gets. The reptile shop next door to me only has two BTS and they're reserved for their breeding program. Gorgeous lizards. I've wanted one for years but never thought I'd have the space or equipment before my neighbours gave me their old vivariums!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, picked up an adult recently, merauke, i think.
Super, underrated reptiles.......intelligent, too. They do really eye and weigh you up, lol.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

Good luck BTS are great! So intelligent and love to have cuddles and explore you'll have right fun with your new skink


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I've found a CB baby Tiliqua scincoides scincoides for £140...is that a good deal?


----------



## pandamonium (Sep 25, 2009)

We're hoping to breed our pair of irian jaya's this year when they come out of brumation... no luck in the last 3 years we've tried lol but you never know this might be our year! heheh


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

pandamonium said:


> We're hoping to breed our pair of irian jaya's this year when they come out of brumation... no luck in the last 3 years we've tried lol but you never know this might be our year! heheh


I have missed my year of skink breeding but i think my male is a little on the small and not quite the right age anyway. Gonna try next year and aww you have irian jayas aswell :flrt:


----------



## Im a Ref (Apr 15, 2008)

i got a blue tongue skink a few days ago..i think mine is a indy..brilliant lizards


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Im a Ref said:


> i got a blue tongue skink a few days ago..i think mine is a indy..brilliant lizards


how much was yours?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

kitschyduck said:


> I've found a CB baby Tiliqua scincoides scincoides for £140...is that a good deal?


If there pure Eastern blue tongue skinks-(Tiliqua scincoides scincoides), Yes. But you can find cheaper if you shop around.


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

gazz said:


> If there pure Eastern blue tongue skinks-(Tiliqua scincoides scincoides), Yes. But you can find cheaper if you shop around.


Actually, I just got an email back from the shop owner and he says that all he knows is that they are Tiliqua scincoides and he doesn't know what exact species they are or anything else. 
We only have three reptile shops in Norwich and the other one I went to is offering me what sounds like a random species of skink if I put down a deposit. Should it be this hard to find out what I'm buying and not being able to see them first?


----------



## KDB (Jan 13, 2010)

If its imported it is going to be Irian Jaya/Indonesian/Merauke (Southern Indo).
Don't think you can get imports out of Australia so that rules out Northerns/Easterns.
You just need to be cheeky and ask how they are acquiring it. It will tell you a lot.


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Right, I've scrapped the ordering from a local pet shop idea. They don't seem to know anything about the animals they're ordering.

I've found an online retailer than sell CB10s, but again, they're only listed as Tiliqua scincoides without an exact species given. I'd rather avoid Tanimbars if they're more likely to be aggressive.

I've sent them an email asking for a photo and if they know what the exact species name is.

Thanks for all your help once again 
I don't know what I did without the internet! You can't get this information from my animal books!


----------



## KDB (Jan 13, 2010)

If they are CB then even tanimbars should be okay, as its always been captive and will tame easier than a WC specimen 
(I think this was discussed on a previous thread started by Kizzu as a blue tongue skink ID if you search it)


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

All Australian Species were illeagily exported and only rarely available in the UK, i think most of them in the UK a Tiliqua gigas from Irian Jaya. The others are rare in the UK and expensive. Although I get Shinglebacks and Eastern Blueys in my backyard:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

